# أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## mansor1_2000 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*

*صور أكثر من رائعة ولكنها تنتمى للفن البيزنطى*
*شكرااااااااا عليها*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك يا زعيمة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*

شكرآ يا منصور على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kemo532 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*

ايقونات بيظنطيه اكثر من رائعه [
ورب المجد يعوض تعب محبتكمCOLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*

حلوة كتير 
الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*



kemo532 قال:


> ايقونات بيظنطيه اكثر من رائعه [
> ورب المجد يعوض تعب محبتكمCOLOR="Blue"][/color]



ميرسى يا كيمو على المرور

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*



ra.mi62 قال:


> حلوة كتير
> الرب يباركك



شكرآ رامى 

و يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*



> شكرآ رامى
> 
> و يبارك حياتك


شكرا على تعبك وكل عام وانتي بألف خير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيقونات قبطية جميلة لام النور و الرب يسوع*

و انت بخير و صحة و سلام

ميرسى كتير ليك​


----------

